# HELP! Gerbil looks like he's bleeding from the ear!



## ChelseaK (Jun 12, 2011)

So i've just gone to feed them before I head off to work and my grey one looks like blood has been streaming from his ear. Last time something like this happened I thought he was having nose bleeds but gerbil mucus is red? So I changed bedding brand and he's been fine ever since. Is this something similar? Or is it actually blood? I thought maybe the two of them could have been fighting but it's actually coming from right inside the ear and he keeps on scratching where it is. 

Advice/help would be very much appreciated as I am quite worried.

Thanks.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably blood, my guess is dirt from ear mites which is basically blood, as its itching too leads me to believe its this, i'd say get some ivermectin and treat for mites is your best bet. One drop on the back of the neck of all the gerbils and should clear up.

I use the same to treat all my mice, ferrets and rabbits on a regular basis, as mites come in hay/straw, bedding etc and are very common.

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easimec-Ivermectin-05-10ml/productinfo/IVE1/


----------

